# Rotary Watches



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Afternoon all,

Firstly, if this infringes any forum rules please accept my apologies and remove the thread

Whilst looking through one of those little Argos leaflets you get with the paper, I noticed they have some Rotary watches going quite cheap.

I don't have any real experience of this brand but they look pretty good to me. The one I saw in particular was in the style of a Breitling Navitimer and was reduced from a RRP of Â£160 to Â£54.99. I don't know if the RRP is accurate but at just over fifty quid it sounds like a good deal.

I looked on the website and there were a couple of other Breitling clones for similar money.

If your after a decent looking beater or if you collect Rotarys then its worth a look...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Firstly, if this infringes any forum rules please accept my apologies and remove the thread
> 
> ...


Without wishing to upset any Rotary fans...ALL rotary watches are clones of other higher end ones.

Have a look in any decent display and you'll see a Rotary (jaeger) reverso, a Rotary (breitling) navitimer a Rotary (Rolex) Submariner, a Rotary (Cartier) Tank Francais....the list goes on!

Of course, they have their own names rather than Sub etc, but thats about all there is original with 'em!

That said, I agree with OP about them making decent beaters. Not a bad quartz movement and most being waterproof to 100m make them ideal holiday watches.

And I still love the Rotary skeleton. Great auto strap watch for Â£150!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

aye, its a real shame the direction rotary took; their vintage stuff is rather good and very collectable.


----------

